# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ (1) vs سانت جورج(1)

## az3d

*المريخ (1) vs سانت جورج(1)
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*تشكيلة المريخ
حافظ
الزومة سفاري طارق الباشا
نجم الدين سعيد النفطي وارغو
السعودي كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*النتيجة لس تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*ربع ساعة مرت من زمن الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*ربع ساعة والتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اللعب كيف 
ضاغطين ولا مضغوطين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ربع ساعه تعادل بدون أهداف
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا اخوااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا
منقولة وين عذبتونا
                        	*

----------


## najma

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## najma

*عبدالحمدي السعودي

قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## manooo

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووون
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووون
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


ميدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السعودي الهدف الاول للمريخ في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الاول
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*السعودي والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*عبد الحميد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*منقولة في اذاعة البيت السوداني
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابو منو
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*منو الجابو
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*اللهم انصرنا نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الدقيقة 25 والزعيم متقدم بهدف السعودي
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*جابو عبد الحميد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*صوت التشجيع  ظاهر الاعداد كبيره
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الظاهر الحبش دي لعابيين
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*هجمة خطرة للسانت جورج
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله عليك يا باشا 
ماشاء الله باشاء
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*خاتي فوقي بطانيتين
وبرضو بردان

يارب يارب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*جابو السعودي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صلاح الدين ده أمسكووووووووووه
*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 30 والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*نصف ساعة والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الدقيقة 33
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نصف ساعه والتقدم بهدف السعودى ما زال قائما !!
*

----------


## najma

*بطاقة صفراء لطارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصرنا يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الاذاعة انتقلت الي كيجالي لنقل مباراة الامل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عووووووووووووووووووك الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياخوانا خبركم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده وقت الانتقال !!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*رياض اللحقنا
شغل الsms
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عووووووووووووووووووك الجديد شنو



 مشوا كيجالى للأمل العطبراوى
*

----------


## كته

*الجديد فى كيجالى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله اخوكم اعصابو باظت خلااااص
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااااااااااااااااانااس  طمنونا  كورة الامل ما بدت انا ماعارف متحولين ليها لي شنو
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*خمسة اذاعات في داعي ينقلوا مبارتين في قناة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارب  يارب
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*3 دقائق من مباراة الامل واتراكو والتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*متيييييييييين يا شباب يكون عندنا اذاعتنا الخاصة ؟؟؟

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

 مشوا كيجالى للأمل العطبراوى



 
تمشي بطنهم تلاته شهور 
ده وقتو
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*يااااااااااااااا رب يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*عدد المتفرجين 2 الف متفرج
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ان شاء الله نرجع اثيوبيا تلقي الزعيم اضف هدف 

ياااااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## مامون

*ادونا الرابط ياناسسسسسسسس على النيت
سسسسسسريع
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انصرنا يالله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*رجعونا اثيوبيا يا بشر ,,,,
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*http://www.mugrn.net/radio/FM100.html
*

----------


## africanu

*فك المايك يامان
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*الاخوه الاحباب
لا داعى للقلق الحمدلله الاولاد لاعبين 
كويس
لما يرجع الرشيد نشوف الجديد
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*رجعنا للكورة المريخ تاني
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*http://www.justin.tv/abasia55/old#r=ZMqjdLE

في دا لكن بقطع ....
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*42 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*الرابط
http://www.sportsfm104.com/
*

----------


## africanu

*ياكريم   ياكريم
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لسه الزعيم متقدم الحمدلله ... طارق مختار يبدو انو متالق ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*رجعوووووا يا حلووووووووووووووين
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الشوط الاول قرررب 44
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*http://www.mugrn.net/radio/FM100.html
ده لنك كويس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*موسي الزومة في تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*رجع الى اديس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*النفطي ووارقو وثنائية خطيرة , الحمد لله ...
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يتالق الدفاع ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*دايرين حبة تركيز
                        	*

----------


## najma

*45 دقيقــــــــــــــة
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*42 دقيقه  واحد صفر لا زالت
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*ال 45 دقيقة انتهت راجين الحكم ساااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*45 دقيقة انتهت في اثيوبيا
                        	*

----------


## احمد عثمان

*وارغو بداء يرجع يساعد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحبش ضاغطين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الزومة يخلص للتماس ... وحافظ يستلم ...
                        	*

----------


## najma

*انتهاء الشوط الاول مبروك يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتهي الشوط الاول
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا صفوة شكلو دفاعنا ده تاني ما برجفنا ولا رايكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*نهاية الشوط الاول والمريخ متقدم بهدف عبد الحميد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*najma, مامون, محجوب الخير, az3d, Azmi shosh, المسلمي, ابومحمد البركة, احمد الدباسي, احمد عثمان, manooo, RED PLANET, طارق حامد, كته 

:ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نمشي نصلي العصر
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*النفطي مشاء الله , نهاية الشوط الاول ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياشباب ندعو للامل عطبرة برضو ناسنا
*

----------


## az3d

*يااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

يا صفوة شكلو دفاعنا ده تاني ما برجفنا ولا رايكم شنو



الحمدلله الليلة مستورين , سفاري والباشا وطارق مختار , مشاء الله ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لكن ناقصين حتة الكورة الممرحلة الكور الطويلة دي ما مفيدة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ربنا يوفق هدف غالي والله 
*

----------


## az3d

*والله انا الرجفة كتلتني 
ناس الازاعة لمن مشو كورة الامل انا جاتني حمة
الناس ديل حيشلونا الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نتمني اضافت هدفين في الشوط التاني لنحسم التاهل من اثيوبيا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياكريم يارحيم
  يارب
*

----------


## africanu

*شوط المدربين ياكاربوني
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يارب اللعيبة ينستروا في الشوط التاني مع اضافة هدف ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الرشيد ده ماداير يفك المايك
بي اخوي واخوك
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الموقف مطمئن ياشباب ربنا ينصرنا
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مفروض تكون بدت يارشيد ما تعذبنا
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*22 دقيقة في كورة الامل والنتيجة بيضاء ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مامون, محجوب الخير, مصعب علي, az3d, Azmi shosh, المسلمي, الاحمر الزنجي, احمد الدباسي, احمد عثمان, kha1100, manooo, RED PLANET, عباس التنقر, ود فيرجينيا, طارق حامد, كته 


شيلو الصبر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*في خبر ياشباب
*

----------


## africanu

*عووووووووووووووووووووووك
فك المايك يا الرشيد
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*شوطنا التاني ما بدء ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا افركانو كيف نشيل الصبر والله الرجفة كاتلانا  الله يجازي ناس التلفزيون
*

----------


## az3d

*ايدااااااااااااااااااهو الضباح الشوط التاني دا بتاعو
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وبعدين
الحل شنو
الزول ده مكنكش فى المايك
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*يا الرشيد كفاك كورتنا بتكون بدت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv يا الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أفريكانو ما توترنا ياخى !!
أركز شويه . . . وده حالتو متغطى بى بطانيتين ؟؟
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*رجعنا للكورتنا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*خلاص ماشين الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ايداهو بدل كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ايداقووووووووووون جاكم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كلاتشي يخرج لمصلحة ايداهور , نجم الدين علي الارض , بالسلامة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*خروج كلتشي ودخول الضباح
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أفريكانو ما توترنا ياخى !!
أركز شويه . . . وده حالتو متغطى بى بطانيتين ؟؟



 
الابيض ضميرك
من الكبكبة العلي مرتين صليت العصر ركعتين
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*عندي قامت تقطع العندو رابط كويس يلزو
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*النفطي مشاء الله ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الدفاع شكلو تمام
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الابيض ضميرك
من الكبكبة العلي مرتين صليت العصر ركعتين



 
هههههههههههههه, اركز يا رااااااااااجل ...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

عندي قامت تقطع العندو رابط كويس يلزو



 
لعيونك :

http://ar.justin.tv/almerreikhtv#r=ZMqjdLE
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله عدت , واللاعب كان يطالب بركلة جزاء ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*رجع لكيجالي تاني
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ايداهووووووووووور حرك اللعب شديد
*

----------


## africanu

*كلكم الكبكبة مطلعة عينكم
:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*روابط للاستماع 
http://ar.justin.tv/almerreikhtv

http://www.sudanradio.info/media/media3/
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نتحول لكيجالي والاذاعة تقطع !!! 
:mdry:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله الاستماع ما جايب حقو اخير منها الحوامة
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*ياخي  كورة الا مل دي فيه شوط كامل ارجع
لكورتنا الله يخليك
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااااااااااااااخ دي حركة سخيفة والله ح نقعد نشحتف كده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياكته
ناس مدني كيف
شايلين الصبر؟
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*خلي الشعب وارجع اثيوبيا , نحن مادايرين نناسبوم ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*والله في الاذاعة ما دايرين يروحينا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

والله الاستماع ما جايب حقو اخير منها الحوامة



 
اوع من الزريبة يا حبيب ...

:blb6:
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الله يتم لينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياجماعة دايريين كورة المــــــــــــــــــريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بالسلامة لمحمد ادم , مع ان جلفوط وسخ ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دا جاب لينا زبحة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لسع واحد لينا
الدقيقة 13 الشوط التاني
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياجماعة الرشيد ده ادو راسو
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*لازال المريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياكته
ناس مدني كيف
شايلين الصبر؟



 

لاكن مع الرشيد ده نصبر كيف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله رجع لاثيوبيا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أفريكانو صليت العصر ركعتين ؟؟
ههههآآآى صلاة المسافر مشيت أديس واللا شنو ؟؟!!
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدفاع ماشاء الله
مستبسل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اها ياخوانا نحن في اخر الدنيا متابغين معاكم هنا بس ادونا الاخبار اول باول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تاني رجع لي كيجالي
والله يجيبو الضغط
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*نعود تاني للكجيالي
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*ياااااااااااااااااااااا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة ما ممكن
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أعصابنا بدت تبوظ !!
*

----------


## كته

*لا  حول ولا قوه الا بالله
اللهم طولك ياروح
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يالله قون تانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي يريحنا قولوا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دقيقتين ونرتاح من النطيط ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نعمل شنو مع الرشيد دة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أعصابنا بدت تبوظ !!



 
ههههههههههههههههاااي
ماقلتو نوبة
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*شيلو الصبر الشوط قرب ينتهي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كدي ماشي الزريبة وجاي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دقيقتان ونرتاح منك ومن نقلك للاذاعة ...
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*اركز يا الابيض ضميرك 
*

----------


## africanu

*فك المايك يا الرشيد
فكو فكاك ابليس
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*ياحكم صفر انهي الشوط الاول دا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*اها الحاصل شنو بهناك
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ح نرتاح منو ربع ساعة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اها ياناس الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هاكم اتصبرو من الزريبة
   رقم المشاركة : 1 
معلومات العضوحاتم عبد الله عضو هلالي ساحر





 
قرأت بوست للأخ العجوز لكنه اختفى

عن امنياته بفوز الهلال حتى يسكت

المريخاب...


وحتى نجد البوست المفقود أقول له

أن الهلال هو أول من فاز ببطولة خارجية

وهي كأس الكونغو

ومن منتخب وليس أندية فقط

(منتخب الكونغو)...
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

كدي ماشي الزريبة وجاي



 
سلم علي مهيرة يا رياض , قول ليها جبتوا ليكم كوويس  
عقبال ماتلقي ليك عريس ... 

:blb6:
*

----------


## kramahmad

*منتصرين انشا ءالله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*شوف لينا الجلافيط عملين شنو
يارياض(العميل رقم صفر)
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انتو السنوسى ده منو
بتاع الزيوت ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الحمد لله الشوط انتهي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*انقل المايك خلي اخلاص وكفاح وعشوشة ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*الشوط انتها دا مالو
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يبدو ان استراتيجية محمد الطيب ومعونة مازدا تنفذ حسب المطلوب
بالتوفيق النجوم والفهود انشالله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله الشوط انتهي
:ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*ناس الاذاعة الرياضية ديل عملوها ظااااااااهرة ... ماممكن ياخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اها            ياناس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دايرين زيادة يا رشيد مالك حاسدنا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الدقيقة 23 الشوط الثانى .. الزعيم ما زال متقدم بهدف السعودى
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*22 والمريخ متتقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله الكورة كما هي 1/0 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ربنا يستر من فارق اللياقة ...
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قوووووووووووووووون الا ربع ...
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*قررررررررررررررررررررربت 
فى القائم 
ايدااهوووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## كته

*قطع قلبنا ود يوسف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ايداهور صاروخ قوي يرتد من القائم
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*قوية من ايداهو ترتد من القائم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله لسة بنهاجم بقوة ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله قلبنا وقف
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اح اخيرااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*معلمين والله يا شباب ضاغطين الحبش في بلدوم ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارب  يارب
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حمد الشجرة يستعد
بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حمد عباس الشجرة بديلا لميدو , بالتوفيق يا معلم ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله ياجماعة الرشيد ده ما براهوووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دخول حمدالشجرة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يا الله يالله يالله 
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*خروج عبد الحميد السعودي 
ودخول حمد عباس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بسم الله تبدء مشوارك يا حمد يا معلم , عين الله ترعاك ...
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الدقيقة 26 الشوط الثانى .. الزعيم ما زال متقدم بهدف السعودى ودخول حمد الشجرة بديلا لعبدالحميد

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بداية موفقة لحمد 
ومخالفة ترتكب معه
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

والله ياجماعة الرشيد ده ما براهوووووووووووو



 
معاو منو ؟؟؟ 
:566:
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*وارقو مسخن يا الله تديو الفي مرادو ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*غايتو يوسف يقطع قلبك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

معاو منو ؟؟؟ 
:566:



معاو كريستاله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ما شاءالله حمد 
الله يحفظو  لينا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*تبديل اخر من سان جورج , الزعيم بحمدلله مسيطر ...
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اللعب كيف ياجماعه ورونا
*

----------


## الشائب

*شكله كده من الوصف نجومية المباراة دى بين طارق مختار والنفطى
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

وارقو مسخن يا الله تديو الفي مرادو ...



 
يا رب قووون لوارغو
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*وارغو ما قصر
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*يعني في كورة منظمة وكدا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*الزومه حكومة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نصف ساعة, قوون تاني يارب ياكد التاهل ...
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*نصف الساعة تمر ولازال الزعيم متقدما
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*ربنا ينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*وارغو ما استعجل  الدورة طويلة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*هدف التعادل ...


:117:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*واحد واحد

مامشكلة
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*هدف تعادل للحبش
*

----------


## az3d

*جابو التعادل  
ما مشكلة يا حلوين بتعوض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سانج جورج والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*للاسف هدف تعادل لسان جورج في الدقيقة 31
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*ونفطينوووو الله اخليه لينا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*قمنا تانى لخطا دفاعى
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا لطيف  الطف
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يارب الزعيم يعود بهدف تاني ليحسم تاهله من اثيوبيا ...
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

معاو كريستاله



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بكون
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*كيف تعادل ما مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الباشا كورة قوية , كان في تسلل ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا باشا  مااااااااااااا   تستعجل 
بوظت اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بكون



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*المزيع دا كرهنا الكوره والله
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*صلاح دا امسكوا
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*كالعادة مشكلة الدفاع مازالت قائمة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*علي لاعبي المريخ ان يتماسكو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الحبش ديل  بيكوركو   زى الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حافظ علي الارض , بالسلامة ان شاء الله ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*35 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادل وحافظ علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياجماعة انا الاذاعة عندي متاخرة  دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابو حمد دخل
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اها ورونا  نحن في الشغل
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حافظ يا حريف 
كتل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ان شاء الله يكون سقوط تكتيكي , لقتل حماس الحبش ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

ياجماعة انا الاذاعة عندي متاخرة دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابو حمد دخل



 
يكون اخرتك كجالى
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*وين شغل كينيا ماعملوه ليه ولا لازم اتعبه اعصابنا اول كورة كالعادة
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دا منو دا؟
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*محاور ضعيفة فى المريخ حسب التحليل الفنى وعشوائية وعدم تنظيم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تعادل شنو جا متينن
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دا منو الزول دا , ابو جميل دا سافي ولا شارب ولا شنو !!!!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ابوجميل دة منو
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*ابوجميل دا منو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الجلفوط ده شنو كمان 
قال المريخ لاعب 30% بس
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ابو جميل دا يطلع شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اح  غايتو  وجع قلب   ساي وناس التلفزيون عادنها لي نقه وطبيخ
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكري عثمان
					

اها ورونا نحن في الشغل



 

تعادل هدف لهدف
                        	*

----------


## كته

*فى زول قال النصيحه
مافى تنظيم
ده الكلام الخايفين منو
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله , ركلة مرمي للزعيم , كرت اصفر لحمد متين دخلتا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*طارق مختار وحمدعباس
بطاقتين صفراويتين
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب حمد عباس
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*باقي كم ياناس ويارب قوووووون تاني من وارغووووووو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*دائماكاربونى بيدافع فى الشوط التانى على حساب الهجوم
ربك يستر
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بأذن واحد احد التاني المريخي قادم ...

دعواااااااتكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حافظ يا معلم ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*هوي الحبش ديل عصرونا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*باقي كم دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*40 دقيقة 
ويا ساتر استر
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الله يستر .. الحبش ضاغطين
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*هجمة خطرة مرت بسلام
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الله اتوب علينا من الكورة بدل ما نقع نموت ساي يوم
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله الله يستر الناس دي ما مطمنة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*طارق مختار يخلص للتماس 

وسفاري تاني يخلص , وكورة خطرة مرت بسلام

40 دقيقة انتهت
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*ناس المريخ شكلهم رجعوا كلهم عاوزينها درون وده ما كويس
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااناااااااااااااااا  اس الخبر شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*42 دقيقة , انستروا يا شباب ...

دايرين هدف يريحنا ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارب يارب
تعادل برضو كويس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكري عثمان
					

الله اتوب علينا من الكورة بدل ما نقع نموت ساي يوم



مالك يابوعثمان الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*دقيقة42 و32 ثانية
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*الناس ديل بلطشو في شنو
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

باقي كم دقيقة



3متبقي 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*42 دقيقة ... والمذيع قال الكورة تعادل 2-2 ... شكلو كتّر من الشامبيون الحبشى
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااناااااااااااااااا  اس الخبر شنو



 
تعادل ايجابي والدقيقة 42 الشوط التاني ...
*

----------


## مصعب علي

*هجمة خطرة للحبش
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قرمة دا في الخرطوم لازم يكون مراقب ...

لااااااااااااا كيجالي لااااااااااااا ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*ديل الحاصل ليهم شنو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*خمسة دقايق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*5 دقائق وقت اضافى .. الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب معسكر كسراني مشي وين
ووين اللياقة
سبحان الله 5 دقائق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*يارب قووووووووووووون تاني
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الرشيد داقي ونسة في كيجالي ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*كدا داير اجننا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حمد خلي بالك ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*باقي 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يا ساتر                      
استر
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يارب تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*فاول لسانت جورج فى الدقيقة الاولى من الزمن بدل الضائع
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكري عثمان
					

يارب قووووووووووووون تاني



يارب                  يارب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله الناس ديل ما جادين فضل خمسة دقايق واتحولو
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*استررر  يارب
كل موسم نتعثر في البداية
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يلا يا وارقو
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*مرت بسلام الحمد لله .. هجمة مرتدة للمريخ
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*دقيقتين 


شدو حيلكم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يلا يا اسد تونس شد الهمة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الجلفوط ده شنو كمان 
قال المريخ لاعب 30% بس



دا ما الكج زاتو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قرما دا خطييييييييييييييير يا اكوانا !!!
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*حااااااااااااااااااااافظ
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*خروج موفق للحارس حافظ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يا جماعة والله الاولاد ديل ما قصرو برضو 
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*مامشكلة بنعوض هنا
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*انا تعباااااااااااااااااان جدا من الدقيقتين ديل
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الزومة 
على الارض 
ههههههههههه
شفيق يا رااااااااااااااااااجل
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع وخطأ من سفارى انقذها حافظ وموسى الزومة على الأرض
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قرمة لازم يكون مراقب في امدرمان يا كاربوني ...
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*المذيع بقي يقول شعر كمان
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها لكن المزيع ده جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*باقى دقيقة
والكرة مع الزومة
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*صفر يا حكم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الزومة 
على الارض 
ههههههههههه
شفيق يا رااااااااااااااااااجل



 
مالو يا جالب الفرح ما يتعوق ...

:566:
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الحبش وترونا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الدقيقة الأخيرة وركلة مرمى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دي لسة ما انتهت
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الخبرة تلعب دور مهم في هذه الدقايق ...
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*سعيد السعودى
 مختفى وين
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*مبروووووووووووووك التعادل خارج الارض انتصار
وخاصة التعادل الايجابي
بكل سهولة بنغلب في امدرمان بعدد كبير من الاهداف ويطيروا
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اضغط يا ايداهور ...
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ياخ انعل ابو دي خمسة دقايق
                        	*

----------


## najma

*انتهت المباراة ولا لسهة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الله يستر من دي !!!
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*الاذاعة عندي متاخرة جدا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
التعادل مكسب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*بوظوا اعصابنا
خلاااااااااااااص 
الفينا انتهت 
صفر يا حكم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله مرت بسلام , ما انتهت يا حكم الجن ...

يلا يا نفطيهو ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مبرووووك التعادل يا شبااااب
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*هنا بنرشهم خمسة بإذن الله
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت
*

----------


## africanu

*ياساتر 
ياساتر
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حافظ يحول لركنية , ارجع ياموسي ارجع يا ايداهو , الناس الطول كلكم ...
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الحمد لله 
صففففففر
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*انتهت المباراة بتعادل الزعيم وسانت جورج 1-1 ... قدر أخف من قدر ... الحمد لله ... مبروووووووووك
*

----------


## najma

*مبروووووووووووك انتهت
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*كملت الناقصة الاذاعة قطعت
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*دا اداهم اشواط اضافية ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها انتهت ولا لســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مبرووووووووووووك ياشباب
*

----------


## najma

*الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نهاية المباراة بتعادل ايجابي , الحمدلله , نشد حيلنا في امدرمان ...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*امشى كيجالى ياكج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت



مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك
                        	*

----------


## najma

*يلا نستعد لمباراة الرد كاسل
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*انتهت المباراة بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله انتهت بالتعادل 1/1
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 22 (21 عضو و 1 ضيف) ود فيرجينيا, مامون, africanu, محمد كمال, مريخابي صميم, az3d, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, ابومحمد البركة, احمد عثمان, Ehab M. Ali, بكري عثمان, kha1100, kramahmad, najma, صخر, RED PLANET, عباس التنقر, طارق حامد, كته 


مبرووووووووووك يا شباب , نشد حيلنا في امدرمان 

نخلي بالنا من محمد ناصر وادم قرمة في القلعة الحمراء ...
                        	*

----------


## najma

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 22 (21 عضو و 1 ضيف) najma, مامون, africanu, محمد كمال, مريخابي صميم, az3d, Azmi shosh, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, ابومحمد البركة, احمد عثمان, Ehab M. Ali, بكري عثمان, kha1100, kramahmad, صخر, RED PLANET, عباس التنقر, ود فيرجينيا, طارق حامد, كته 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا صفووووووووووووة
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*نتيجة جميلة بكل المقايس
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحمد لله بداية ما بطالة ربنا يوفقنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــا
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت انتهت



 
نحن ذاتو  انتهينا


الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*والله دي ولادة كانت ما كوره
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*نتيجة حلوة ما فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي داعي للتشاؤم بنرشهم في الرد كسل بإذن واحد احد
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*التململ !!!

يا رااااااااااااااااجل 
*

----------


## az3d

*لسه شكلنا عندنا نفس عيوب الموسم الفات
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*انا غايتو دى آخر مرّة احضر لى كورى بالراديو وبالذات مع المذيع ده
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحمدلله في اول كورة افريقية نعود بنتيجة ايجابية

والباقي دورنا في التشجيع في امدرمان , وبأذن الله 

لن يمثلوا لنا عقبة اذا تعاملنا مع المباراة بما تستحق ...

تاااااااااني نحذر من ادم قرمة , ومحد ناصر ...
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

انا غايتو دى آخر مرّة احضر لى كورى بالراديو وبالذات مع المذيع ده



ههههههااااااااييييييييييي
والله دا كمل الفينا كلو كلو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

انا غايتو دى آخر مرّة احضر لى كورى بالراديو وبالذات مع المذيع ده



دا حالنا يا حبيب حنشرد منو ويين , الرياضة في وطني

هي اخر اهتمامات المسعولين ..

:1 (45):
*

----------


## الشائب

*يا اخواننا ناس النيل الازرق ديل حايجيبو الكورة دى الساعة كم؟ انا داير اعرف كلام الصفرابى القبيل ده صاح ولا غلط؟
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

لسه شكلنا عندنا نفس عيوب الموسم الفات



 
دي اول تجربة حقيقية بعد توقف طويل , نصبر شوية

علي الشباب يا صفوة ...
*

----------


## az3d

*اهو صابريييين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الحكم جلفوط في كيجالي , ضربة جزاء من الخيال 

علي حسب وصف الرشيد
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*لومالي في تنفيذ ضربة الجزاء للتكاسة , وهدف اول ...
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله . . . مبروك يا شباب نتيجه كويسه برضو
بس قوموا لينا نفسنا الله يسامحهم !!
*

----------


## الشائب

*شكله طريق الزعيم بدا يسلك وفاق سطيف مغلوب 3-1 خارج ارضه ولسه الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مباراة الرد 
 علينا
اح نولع القلعة الحمراء 
وجلافيط اثيوبيا  ياخدو المعلوم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*نتيجة اكثر من جيدة  مقارنة بقصر فترة الاعداد 
وفى انتظار الاحسن فى الرد كاسل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*المشكله فى الشوط الثانى والركود العم وتحمل الدفاع عب المباراه داشنودددددددددددددا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*غايتو انا ماعجبنى الدرون
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*نتيجه رائعة وايجابية بكل المقاييس .. وبنقول الحمد لله ... وربنا يوفق المريخ في المباراة القادمة ... وبالتوفيق لكاربوني والكتيبة الحمراء في الرد كاسل .....
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*التيم البشيل الكاس لازم ينتصر خارج وداخل ملعبو .... انا محبط من النتيجه دي
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*100000000000000000  مبروك وبداية جيدة بكل المقاييس وما تنسو انو الكورة كانت في اديس ابابا والبلد دي لو ماشي ساي نفسك بقوم من نقص الاكسجين خلي تكون جاري ساعة ونص

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووووووورين
                        	*

----------

